# Sulfatrim for a URI?



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

I took Rory, Melody & Sofi to the vet today.
He said they were healthy for the most part aside from a URI.
He said the girls are a normal weight, but they sound congested and sneezy.
and one eye is swollen/bigger than the other for Rory & Sofi, Melody's eyes are fine.
For the URI he prescribed meds for them "Sulfatrim Pediatric Susp" is what the tag says.
But I thought generally they prescribe baytril or doxy for URIs.
and I just read Sulfatrim is mostly for bacterial infections. is it the same thing? will it help?
The vet I took him to is the only exotic/small animal vet in my area.
And I have a follow up in a week.


----------



## cervine (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you by chance go to a Banfield animal hospital...? Those are the only vets I know of that perscribe sulfatrim for URIs. The agency I adopted my first rat from brought him to a Banfield hospital before giving him to me, and he was given sulfatrim for a URI for 3 weeks. Like you, I was suspicious that it wouldn't work, and it didn't. It's usually for secondary infections or urinary tract infections. I took him to a different vet who gave me baytril/doxy. I would go back to the vet with some information on mycoplasmosis and baytril/doxy for treating it and ask for that.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Banfields around here dont treat rats.(which is BS since i used to work at petsmart and that is the vets we normally used.)
He's the only vet remotely close that treats rats :/
I was talking with the Vet as he was examining them, and he seemed to know what he was talking about.
He even mentioned mycoplasma and i told him I know what it is and talked to him about rats and whatnot while he was examining them.
I'm hoping this works, if it doesnt by the follow up I'll ask for baytril.
I just thought it was odd to prescribe sulfatrim that rather than baytril or doxycycline


----------



## cervine (Oct 14, 2012)

Ahh I see. Well if it's worth anything, the sulfatrim did seem to help my rats' URI a little bit. He was very sick though, and I don't think it was quite enough. The sulfatrim helped him go from clucking with each breath to only coughing and sneezing occasionally. Maybe since she isn't too sick it will do some good, but if it doesn't and especially if it gets worse, definitely ask for something else. Good luck, I hope they feel better soon!


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

well my friend says sulfatrim is good for minor URIs, and that for more severe they give doxy/baytril 
If I dont see improvement ill be sure to bring it up with the vet


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

pipsqueak said:


> well my friend says sulfatrim is good for minor URIs, and that for more severe they give doxy/baytril
> If I dont see improvement ill be sure to bring it up with the vet


Sulfa-trim is NOT effective on myco, but there are other causes of URI than myco, its just the usual cause. So try the ab and see if there's any chancge, watch for worsening. You should see some improvement by Day 3-4. If you don't, go back to the vet, tell them it didn't work and get new antibiotics and pray he doesn't just give you doxycycline.  I am sorry you have a vet like this and they are your only choice.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> Sulfa-trim is NOT effective on myco, but there are other causes of URI than myco, its just the usual cause. So try the ab and see if there's any chancge, watch for worsening. You should see some improvement by Day 3-4. If you don't, go back to the vet, tell them it didn't work and get new antibiotics and pray he doesn't just give you doxycycline.  I am sorry you have a vet like this and they are your only choice.


so if its not caused by Myco it should help?
and ab? is that short for antibiotics? Yeah if they dont seem to get any better I'll have him prescribe something else at the follow up next friday.
I hope it works though.


----------

